# Help! What should I buy? (Rim and Hub)



## LuckyBushWookie (Jul 25, 2021)

Recently I broke my rear rim (27.5 x 2.8 - Alex Rim Expert 35mm internal) in the process of trying to bunny hop a disused train line.😐, and my original plan was to put a new 29 inch rim on the front and put my current front rim on the back. Little did I know that my rear rim/hub was 36 spoke and my front hub/rim was 32 
Previous to destroying my rim I had also broken my hub axle (I'm not quite sure how). So I'm looking for the most cost effective way of fixing these issues while upgrading to a 29er in the front (trying to raise the BB in anyway possible). Rear hub is 12 x 148mm, bike is a Merida E160 900 (2019), cassette is a 11 speed SLX.
I would like to stick to the 30 - 35mm internal width rim, but I'm happy to hear people out.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

This might not help but if pedal stikes is your problem, 2 years ago for just a few bucks i switched from 175 arms to 165
and i just loved it(it was a Yamaha/Haibike). I see it long arms for road, short for mountain.


----------



## LuckyBushWookie (Jul 25, 2021)

33red said:


> This might not help but if pedal stikes is your problem, 2 years ago for just a few bucks i switched from 175 arms to 165
> and i just loved it(it was a Yamaha/Haibike). I see it long arms for road, short for mountain.


I actually bent a crank arm not that long ago and got some 165mm replacements (was 170mm), and yeah makes a world of difference for pedal strikes, but now I am hitting my BB/motor/chainring.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

LuckyBushWookie said:


> I actually bent a crank arm not that long ago and got some 165mm replacements (was 170mm), and yeah makes a world of difference for pedal strikes, but now I am hitting my BB/motor/chainring.


,
I know. The way i see it, most Ebike are designed low to help deal with the extra weight. I buy my Ebikes with the room to put bigger tires.
Last season my Ebike came on 27.5x2.6. After a few months i went 2.8 and liked it. Than 3.0 and loved it.
I do not always ride nice trails, i need a jeep, i need clearance.
Maybe you can extend your fork by 10 or 20mm. I did that 3 years ago. When it was time for maintenance
i switched from 100 to 120 for just a few $.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

I recently cased a jump and actually broke the rear tire,a Maxxis DHR 27.5X2.8. I had replaced my stock E13 wheel(Intense Tazer MX Expert) with DT Swiss 511 hoop and a Factor rear hub. I was sure the rim was bent,but it was true and the tire actually warped. Heavy duty rims are a must with ebikes! I have I9 Hydras with the same DT Swiss 511 hoop and they are awesome,but not sure if 690 points of engagement are nessiary for an Ebike. The Factor hubs are less expensive than I9 but offer the same quality and performance (120 POE) as the old Torch.


----------



## LuckyBushWookie (Jul 25, 2021)

Would anyone object or have any sound advice not to use a Shimano XTR FH-M9010-B.

Hubs are supprising out of stock these days. 😟


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Stay away from I9 hubs if you're running a Shimano HG cassette - the freehub bodies can get chewed up by an eMTB. Microspline or XD OK. For the money, it's hard to beat a DT Swiss 350.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Stay away from I9 hubs if you're running a Shimano HG cassette - the freehub bodies can get chewed up by an eMTB. Microspline or XD OK. For the money, it's hard to beat a DT Swiss 350.


DT350 hub with EX511 rims.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

CRM6 said:


> I recently cased a jump and actually broke the rear tire,a Maxxis DHR 27.5X2.8. <snip> I was sure the rim was bent, but it was true and the tire actually warped..


 you cased a jump and warped a tire?


----------



## LuckyBushWookie (Jul 25, 2021)

Sorta got my rear wheel sorted ish.

But now I need to work out spoke lengths for my front wheel, problem is I have no idea what it is (hub). There's nothing on the actual hub itself besides the part number (T18031600027) tried googling all sorts of things and still came up with nothing, would be grateful if anyone has any ideas or inclinations as to what it might be.

@33red thanks for the suggestion might go from 160 to 180.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Have you tried emailing the bike manufacturer with the bike serial #?


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you cased a jump and warped a tire?


Yes


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

CRM6 said:


> Yes


can you explain a little further? while i understand that tires can bubble, this is the first time in my life i've ever heard of tire warping from casing a jump and i've been dirt jumping for 40 years...


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> can you explain a little further? while i understand that tires can bubble, this is the first time in my life i've ever heard of tire warping from casing a jump and i've been dirt jumping for 40 years...


27.5 2.8 Maxxis DHR with 23lbs of air pressure and on a 50ish lbs ebike and 225lbs rider. It was a hard landing with the back wheel landing on a hard root on top of a step up. East Coast trails are pretty tough. Was on Hemloch Epoc trail at Kanuga bike park in NC.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i was looking for a description of the warp. i've cased plenty of stuff big/hard enough to explode frame and wheels, but never seen or heard of a tire warping before..


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i was looking for a description of the warp. i've cased plenty of stuff big/hard enough to explode frame and wheels, but never seen or heard of a tire warping before..
> 
> View attachment 1940802





.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i was looking for a description of the warp. i've cased plenty of stuff big/hard enough to explode frame and wheels, but never seen or heard of a tire warping before..
> 
> View attachment 1940802





.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i was looking for a description of the warp. i've cased plenty of stuff big/hard enough to explode frame and wheels, but never seen or heard of a tire warping before..
> 
> View attachment 1940802


Imagine what a wheel looks like when its slightly taco'd&#8230;.. Then imagine just the tire wobbles and the rim is true..


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

that's the problem, i can't imagine it. the tire is rubber, it flexes and bends. i'm having a hard time seeing how you bend a tire and it stays that way forever. it's purpose is to be compliant and conform. maybe the tire bubbled or now had a bulge, but warped isn't the correct description...
(edit: i get that tires can warp over time from temps and probably other factors, this is just the first i've heard of anything instantly causing it)


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> that's the problem, i can't imagine it. the tire is rubber, it flexes and bends. i'm having a hard time seeing how you bend a tire and it stays that way forever. it's purpose is to be compliant and conform. maybe the tire bubbled or now had a bulge, but warped isn't the correct description...
> (edit: i get that tires can warp over time from temps and probably other factors, this is just the first i've heard of anything instantly causing it)


Coulda just said you didn't believe me and kept from wasting time on this guys thread...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

CRM6 said:


> I recently cased a jump <snip> and the tire actually warped.


you're a liar...

like that?


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Coulda just been the bead came unseated from the impact


----------

